# [Australia] Term 4 at Ministry of Game (our last at St Ives!)



## MinistryOfGame (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking for a roleplaying game on the North Shore? Come to Ministry of Game! This term we have five games running, and three of them currently have space for new players!

'Rippers' is a Savage Worlds game where the players are all heroic gentlemen and ladies from the age of steam, helping to hunt down those people and things that go bump slash yar in the night. Think League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. We have three spots open in this great game.

'MoG Comics Presents...' is a DC Adventures superhero game, where a group of superpowered individuals are seeking to protect and serve Champion City. This game alternates with a 'Pulp Adventure' where a bunch of ordinary people with a sense of adventure take on the Third Reich. Two games for the price of one! There is a spot open in this double feature.

'Welcome to Tomorrow' is a Shadowrun game - a game of technosavvy in a a futuristic world of hackers, gun fu and groups of off-the-radar activities where the players seek to make a living in the world of corporate espionage, strange mystical occurrences, and cyber crime. There's a spot free in this game too!

This is going to be our last term at St Ives. Next year, Ministry of Game will be relocating to Waitara. So if you're keen to join us on a Tuesday night for some gaming, come along! All the details are available at our website - www.ministryofgame.org !


----------

